# smoke house plans



## chuckthemillerman (Feb 20, 2008)

Iam looking at building a smoke house at my house a wooden one I have all the tung and groove lumber I will need the problem iam looking at is fire box location the plans I have are showing the heat in the floor of the smoker and as direct heat , I want to use indirect heat and pipe it into the bottom of the does anyone have any help for me http://www.canr.uconn.edu/ansci/ext/...smokehouse.pdf


----------



## kookie (Feb 20, 2008)

I would think you should be able to easly pipe the smoke over from a seperate fire box.......


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 20, 2008)

See Cowgirl's smokehouse.......the search feature is your friend!


----------



## walking dude (Feb 20, 2008)

what bubba said.........

search in wood smokers


----------



## minichef (Feb 20, 2008)

I looked at those plans before I built mine. I would build your fire box outside and pipe the heat and smoke in using 3.5 or 4" duct. A fan would be a nice addition to keep things moving. Are you going electric or gas?

The offset fire box will be my next mod, I have issues of creating smoke at low temps. My smoker holds temp so well the heater is hardly turning on.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 20, 2008)

check this link out also...........

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

I like my little smokehouse...works great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...mokehouse.html


----------



## walking dude (Feb 20, 2008)

there she is.........riding in like the calvary.......to save the day..........ye HAH.........


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Deud!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm not sure if mine is the kind of set up Chuck is interested in.
The link you gave him shows a lot of good options.

Mine works for me...........I'm happy.


----------



## chuckthemillerman (Feb 20, 2008)

iam so happy to see the help so fast I posted the same post on some other sites iam a member of and they are still empty THANK YOU ALL . I have looked at alot of plans for this  think I will use gas and chips I have a lot of wood and chips too but think gas is the way to go . Cowgirl I like your smoker and minichef your ideas are about what iam looking at the layout of my yard will let me put the draft pipe from the heat to smoke box under ground so I will use tile for it a lot like a true polish smoke house , iam not making this up look it up they have the best smoe houe around . Keep the help comming


----------



## chuckthemillerman (Feb 20, 2008)

To all my new friends in the next couple of weeks I will be chipping  up all the apple wood I can haul off if anyone is close to missouri or wants some a few lbs or as much as you want to pay shipping on let me know I have a guy who gave me permission to hit his prune pile.


----------



## chuckthemillerman (Feb 20, 2008)

This what I was saying about polish smoke house http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-old.htm I like the look of the fire box it will fit my yard as it has a large slope to it


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Chuck, one of our members (campi) has a similar set up. Seems to work great for him.
I've used the trench method in the past....Not as fancy, but had no problems at all.

Hope you take pictures for us.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice offer on the wood.


----------



## chuckthemillerman (Feb 20, 2008)

I think with the way me yard is it would work well but still looking now , I like the indirect heat mood cause iam use to it with my smoker pit . I want to get it built and running but holding out on the best plans to come about


----------



## desertlites (Feb 20, 2008)

welcome to SMF chuck & good luck with the smokehouse, by chanch do you deliver Miller beer to the stores??


----------



## salmonclubber (Feb 20, 2008)

hello chuck

i built a smoker just like the one in your picture back in 1987 and i used a electric hotplate in it for years it worked great i bet i must have smoked about 10,000 pounds of salmon in it in the last 21 years it has been burnt down twice and i rebuilt it now it sits in the back yard and dont get used much and i dont have the heart to get rid of it all the racks are rusted now poor thing well good luck to ya 

huey


----------



## chuckthemillerman (Feb 21, 2008)

I did deliver miller beer and most of the inports too but now iam a pre salesman now lots better job same bennis little beer here and there. I think I have my plans set just got to have a friend who is in heating and cooling come by and look at the heat box plans with me and help me set up the wires in it .


----------

